# Anfängerfrust...



## jazhara (13. April 2011)

Hey Leute, 
ich muss mir mal kurz den Frust von der Seele schreiben. Ich bin noch ziemliche MTB-Anfängerin und mein Freund und ich haben uns vor ein paar Wochen zwei MTBs zugelegt und sind jetzt schon desöfteren losgezogen. Ich hatte gedacht, dass ich anfänglich noch gut gegen ihn mithalten kann, weil ich im Gegensatz zu ihm eine bessere Kondition (vom Laufen) habe, und nicht rauche. Das war auch so...bei 2 Touren. Seitdem fährt er mir v.a. bergauf davon! Ich bin echt frustriert. Mir ist klar, dass man als Anfänger nicht zuviel erwarten sollte und wahrscheinlich ist es auch logisch, dass beim Biken andere Muskelgruppen angesprochen werden als beim Joggen. Trotzdem nervt mich das. Bergauf hab ich das Gefühl, meinen Maximalpuls zu verdreifachen und er fährt locker flockig in einem wesentlich höheren Gang an mir vorbei!!!

Bei der letzten Tour bin ich dann auch noch in ner Sandkurve bergab gestürzt (nix weiter passiert als ne recht großflächige Blauverfärbung meiner Beine... ) und dementsprechend schissig jetzt. Kann mich momentan nicht mehr echt auf die Abfahrten freuen und das hilft meienr Motivation für die Steigungen so gar nicht! Bin jetzt schon fast dabei, zu resignieren und zu sagen: Fahr alleine, dann musst du nicht auf mich warten, aber NOCH hält mich mein Ehrgeiz davon ab...

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie geht ihr damit um, wenn die Männer schneller sind, besser den Berg hochkommen und auch besser und schneller den Berg wieder runter? 

Freue mich über Antworten und werde trotz allem hoffentlich gleich nen neuen Versuch starten, meinen Freund nicht zu sehr zu bremsen...

LG, Yvonne


----------



## Delgado (13. April 2011)

Geht auch anders rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoodooChile (13. April 2011)

jazhara schrieb:


> Freue mich über Antworten und werde trotz allem hoffentlich gleich nen neuen Versuch starten, meinen Freund nicht zu sehr zu bremsen...
> 
> Yvonne


 
Vollkommen falsche Einstellung. Wenn dein Typ nicht auf dich warten kann oder nicht in der Lage ist, die Tour mit dir so zu gestalten, dass ihr beide Spaß habt, ist er zu 99% der falsche. Einfach ein unreifer Egomane.


----------



## DieUrlauberin (13. April 2011)

Allein oder mit anderen Mädels fahren bzw. dir Trainingspartner suchen, die vom Niveau her passen - dann machts auch mehr Spaß, sich mal zu quälen. Wenn du permanent überfordert bist vergeht dir nur die Lust am Radeln - und das wär schade!


----------



## scylla (13. April 2011)

Hey Yvonne,

ihr seid beide Anfänger. Ihr wollt Spaß bei einer neuen Sportart haben, und lernen. Also keine Rennen fahren, oder (vorerst)?

So wie du schreibst habe ich das Gefühl, dass du ein bisschen über-ehrgeizig an die Sache ran gehst! So geht der Spaß verloren und der Frust kommt schneller als dir lieb ist. 
Stürze passieren leider, und es ist normal, dass man danach erst mal Angst hat. Das geht nicht nur dir so. Also taste dich langsam wieder ran um die Hemmschwelle bei den Abfahrten wieder abzubauen. Die Sicherheit und der Spaß kommen mit der Zeit von alleine wieder 
Was das "Bergauf" angeht: 
Menschen sind vollkommen unterschiedlich darin, wie schnell und intensiv sie auf Training ansprechen. Dein Freund scheint eben schneller auf den Sport zu "reagieren" als du. Das scheint bei Männern eh oft der Fall zu sein, dass sie schneller Muskeln aufbauen als Frauen. Aber wie schon gesagt: Fahrt ihr Rennen? Es geht doch nicht darum, wer schneller den Berg oben ist! Wichtig ist, dass ihr beide Spaß dabei habt. 
Dann muss er eben oben auf dich warten... und du solltest dir keine Sorgen darum machen müssen, ob du ihn "aufhälst". Das Training wird auch bei dir Früchte zeigen, wenn auch vielleicht nicht so schnell. Gib dir Zeit, sei geduldig mit dir selbst, vergleiche dich nicht mit anderen, sondern sei stolz auf das was du schon gelernt hast und auf die Kondition die du schon dazu gewonnen hast!

Also: Happy Trails... und weniger Frust


----------



## Noxya (13. April 2011)

Hallo Yvonne

Also bei mir ist das genauso. Mein Freund tritt etwa 3mal so schnell bergauf wie ich und im downhill / freeriden ist er sowieso schon unten, wenn ich gerade in der Hälfte der Strecke bin.
Ich denke das ist ganz normal so. Männer haben nunmal mehr Muskeln für bergauf, und irgendwie auch die Fähigkeit den Kopf soweit abzustellen, dass sie sich viel mutiger und schneller den berg runterstürzen können. 

Ich hatte auch mal eine Zeit, da hab ich  mich verrückt gemacht, weil er die drops springen konnte und den wheelie und weil er einfach überall drüber fährt ohne mit der wimper zu zucken und ich bei vielen sachen dann halt das bike drübertrage. 
Ehrlich gesagt, es hat mich kein Stück weiter gebracht ehrgeizig zu sein, und zu versuchen etwas zu erzwingen. Ich verlohr den Spass am Biken und das lockere und hatte nurnoch Angst, weil ich mich überall drüberzwingen wollte, um mir was zu beweisen. 

Heute fahr ich genau das, was mir spass macht und wobei ich mich nicht überfordert fühle, sonder wohl und maximal etwas von der Herausforderung angestachelt, aber nie wirklich ängstlich. 
Und das Biken macht mir wieder riesen Spass. 

PS: Meinem Freund ist es übrigends egal, wenn er auf mich warten muss. Er freut sich, dass mir biken wieder Spass macht und wir ne gute Zeit zusammen auf den Trails verbringen. Er geht manchmal mit den Jungs, zum heizen. Aber eigentlich lieber mit mir ..und dann halt nur mittelschwere Sachen.


----------



## blutbuche (13. April 2011)

..fahre so , wie es DIR passt und spass macht . wenn er denkt , er müsse sich dir gegenüber profilieren , stimmt irgendwas nicht ... er sollte verständnis haben und nicht dir davonbrausen ....falls er sich nicht ändert in seinem verhalten , fahr´alleine - ist auch schön !!! und dann brauchst du dir keinen druck machen !! viel glück !


----------



## jazhara (13. April 2011)

Hallo!
Danke für die lieben Antworten!
Es ist nicht etwa so, dass mein Freund nicht warten will, im Gegenteil, er betont ja immer, dass wir den Sport gemeinsam machen wollen. Ist eher so mein Gedanke, dass ich ihn nicht aufhalten will... und irgendwie hilft mir sein Verständnis nicht wirklich. Bin dann bergauf eh schon angestrengt, wer will dann schon verständnis, wenn frau einfach nur die Steigung bewältigen will?! ;-)

An irgendwelche technischen Tricks denke ich noch nicht wirklich, da ist er zwar auch besser, aber soo viel kann er dann auch noch nicht.

Heute hat es leider nicht geklappt mit der Feierabendrunde, aber morgen werde ich mal alleine ne Runde drehen und mir die Steigungen ganz ohne Druck vornehmen. An Trainingspartnern auf meinem Niveau mangelt es leider, die Jungs (!), die hier in der Gegend fahren, sind noch ne ganz andere Hausnummer (mein Freund ist mal mit denen mitgefahren, er hat sie dann "ziehen lassen"...)

DAs Problem ist, dass es für mich schwierig ist, am Ball zu bleiben, wenn es an Erfolgserlebnissen fehlt. ich muss wohl davon abkommen, mich immer mit ihm zu vergleichen.

aber zum Thema bergauf: mein Freund meint, ich würde zuviel schalten. Ich fahre immer so, dass ich das GEfühl habe, meine Muskeln würden nicht bis zum Maximum belastet und schalte bergauf dementsprechend oft runter. also immer dann, wenn es zu schwer für die Beine wird. Macht das die Sache wirklich schwieriger, sollte ich versuchen, von Anfang an in einem kleinen Gang hoch zu strampeln? Aber dann hab ich das Gefühl, überhaupt nicht von der Stelle zu kommen.

Habt ihr da Tipps oder sollte ich einfach so weiter machen, wie ich meine, am besten die Steigung zu schaffen?
Gruß und noch einen schönen Abend, Yvonne


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. April 2011)

Hallo Yvonne 

Bei mir wars die letzten drei Tage ähnlich. Ein Kumpel aus´m Forum kam mich im Harz besuchen. Eigentlich dacht ich das ich fit bin aber wenn ich das bin was war er dann?!
Egal wie ich wollte er war immer schneller und das vorallem bergauf.
Aber schei55 egal. jeder ist sein Schnitt gefahren und wir hatten auch bei saumäßigen Wetter übelsten Spaß.
Blöd wirds wenn dein Freund sich lustig machen würde oder dich in Stich lassen würde und Kilometer weit weg fahren würde.
Ansonsten würd ich mal mit ihm reden ob ihr nicht Touren wählen könntet die euch beiden mehr passen.
So kommt ihr beide entspannt nach Haus und schweigt euch nicht am Essenstisch an
Gruß  Marcus


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. April 2011)

das mit dem Schalten ist auch so eine Sache... ich persönlich fahre lieber niedrigere Trittfrequenzen (da bleibt auch mein Puls niedriger), manche strampeln sich lieber einen ab... Das muss jeder für sich herausfinden. Genau wie das Bergauftempo. Das pendelt sich irgendwann ein  Geduld und genug fahren hilft  Hat sogar mir geholfen


----------



## Mausoline (13. April 2011)

bergauf dein Tempo fahren - bergab gönn dir einen Fahrtechnikkurs.
Ich bin rauf sehr langsam, bin aber bisher immer da angekommen, wo ich wollte. Mein Schatzi muss meistens warten, macht er gern. Bergab hab ich überhaupt kein Problem ihm hinterherzukommen oder vorauszufahren, aber das macht er auch gern wegen der Aussicht  Er ist auch stolz, dass wir zusammen fahren und betont das immer wieder, wenn uns die vielen Jungs ohne weibliche Begleitung  begegnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. April 2011)

spooky_biker schrieb:


> Luschetten .... Schnelle Schnittchen...



Süß  
(und inhaltlich Quatsch )


----------



## Noxya (13. April 2011)

jazhara schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> DAs Problem ist, dass es für mich schwierig ist, am Ball zu bleiben, wenn es an Erfolgserlebnissen fehlt. ich muss wohl davon abkommen, mich immer mit ihm zu vergleichen.



Genau.. Du solltest dich am besten mit dir selbst vergleichen, dann kommen die Erfolgserlebnisse schneller als du denkst . Jedesmal, wenn du die selbe Stelle fährst, mit etwas mehr Mut den Berg runter (Wenn dir grad danach ist, und sonst halt gleich wie beim letzten mal). Die Fortschritte kommen von ganz alleine mit mehr fahren.
Und mit der Zeit wirst du auch merken, dass du bergauf schneller wirst. 
Nur so kannst du deine Fortschritte sehen, und es macht dir auch auf Dauer richtig Spass.


----------



## Chrige (14. April 2011)

Ich habe das Glück, dass es viele Ladies in der Umgebung gibt, die auch Mountainbike fahren. Meine besten zwei Freundinnen habe ich dann noch zum biken gebracht ;-). Ich gehe aber auch oft alleine.
Aber wie schon erwähnt solltest du dich von deinem Freund nicht stressen lassen. Meine beste Freundin ist zwar mehr Triathletin fährt mir aber bergauf natürlich locker davon (logisch als mehrfache IRON-Lady). Es stört sie aber überhaupt nicht oben oder auch zwischendurch auf mich zu warten. Runter fahre ich ihr allerdings eher davon, da ich die bessere Technik habe. Und dann warte ich halt.
Ich schalte übrigens beim aufwärts fahren auch ständig. Dies ist mir gerade letzten Sonntag aufgefallen, als ich einen langen Berg hochfuhr. Prinzipiell versuche ich in einem eher tiefen Gang zu fahren. Seit ich mich auf dies achte, fahre ich viel besser hoch.
Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spass auf dem Mountainbike, denn es ist wirklich ein toller Sport!


----------



## Schnitte (14. April 2011)

Anfängerfrust hatte ich gerade bei meinen ersten Freeride Versuchen auch. Aber das hat sich schnell gelegt.
Es macht wenig Sinn dich mit anderen zu vergleichen. Ich merke es gerade, wenn ich mit meinem Rennrad Team unterwegs bin, die Jungs fahren im EKB Bereich eine ganz andere Liga auf als ich. Naja und was soll. Kann ich nicht ändern...Solange gewartet wird, sollte alles paletti sein 
und glaub mir, Männer finden es toll wenn Ladys biken. Viele Freunde von mir würden sich wünschen, dass ihre Freundin dieses Hobby mit ihnen teilt. Für meinen Freund und mich ist es auch das Größte. Was will man mehr 
Kopf hoch, das wird schon  vielleicht wohnen ja bei dir in Umgebung auch einige Ladys die biken, dann könnte man ja mal auch eine Damenrunde machen. Das motiviert zusätzlich


----------



## hasenfusses (14. April 2011)

Männer haben naturgemäß einfach mehr Muskeln und nauen auch schneller welche auf, das Joggen hilft Dir ja leider nicht beim Uphill.....

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle unter der Woche alleine tranieren und am Wochenende dann vielleicht Beide zusammen. Du wirst nach und nach mit ihm auf ein ähnliches Level kommen.

Sicher wird er, vorausgesetzt ihr trainiert ähnlich intensiv, immer schneller bleiben aber ihr könnt dann irgendwann ein Tempo finden was für Beide akzeptabel ist.


----------



## jazhara (15. April 2011)

Hallo!
Nochmal danke für eure posts. Ich habe gestern gemerkt, dass es alles nur (oder zumindest zu einem großen Teil) Kopfsache ist. Die letzten Tage war ich auch beruflich leicht gestresst, da hat das biken zwar geholfen, aber ich konnte eben nicht so locker flockig darüber weg, dass Schatzi besser ist. Gestern dagegen haben wir zwar nur eine Mini-Runde gefahren, aber da hab ich mir fest vorgenommen, mein Tempo durchzuziehen, OHNE mich (von mir selbst) stressen zu lassen. Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, ob ich schneller oben war, aber es hat sich zumindest besser angefühlt. ;-)

Und bergab bin ich erstmal vorgefahren, er hat oben ein wenig gewartet, bis er los fuhr. So hatte ich nicht die ganze Zeit ihn gefühlte Kilometer vor mir und er brauchte sein Tempo nicht zu drosseln. Alles in allem ist der Frust also nicht mehr so schlimm! *freu*

Über nen Ladies-Fahrtechnikkurs hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. Sich selbst die Sachen beibringen, die man braucht, ist zwar bestimmt möglich, aber so'n Kurs macht es bestimmt einfacher. Ansonsten begegnen mir/uns hier auf der Hausrunde nur Männer!!! (allerdings kann ich selbst mit denen weder mithalten, noch kommunizieren: muss noch Niederländisch lernen ) Falls also jemand mal an den untersten Niederrhein direkt an der holländischen Grenze kommt und kein Problem hat, mit ner Anfängerschnecke biken zu gehen: melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebamedd (18. April 2011)

Hey, bist du vielleicht im Übertraining? Wenn du noch nebenher läufst und Ihr euch beim Uphill so "bekriegt" würde es mich nicht wundern wenn deine Muskulatur nicht genug Regenerationszeit hatte. Das kann nämlich wenn man im anaeroben bereich unterwegs ist wie Ihr wahrscheinlich - was man sowieso eigentlich um sinnvoll zu trainieren nur sehr selten einbauen sollte- auch mal ne Woche dauern. Falls das so ist merkst du das ja wahrscheinlich selber dass deine Beine nicht volle Leistung geben oder einfach früher anfangen zu "brennen" als sonst. Dein Freund der faule Sack ruht sich ja wahrscheinlich genug aus


----------



## jazhara (18. April 2011)

sebamedd schrieb:


> Hey, bist du vielleicht im Übertraining? Wenn du noch nebenher läufst und Ihr euch beim Uphill so "bekriegt" würde es mich nicht wundern wenn deine Muskulatur nicht genug Regenerationszeit hatte. Das kann nämlich wenn man im anaeroben bereich unterwegs ist wie Ihr wahrscheinlich - was man sowieso eigentlich um sinnvoll zu trainieren nur sehr selten einbauen sollte- auch mal ne Woche dauern. Falls das so ist merkst du das ja wahrscheinlich selber dass deine Beine nicht volle Leistung geben oder einfach früher anfangen zu "brennen" als sonst. Dein Freund der faule Sack ruht sich ja wahrscheinlich genug aus



Hi!
Die letzten 2-3  Wochen war ich nur radeln, da hat das laufen ein bisschen gelitten. Davor aber etwa 2-3x / Woche mit +/- 10 km pro Lauf mit eher wenig Steigung, aber sehr langsam, . Mag sein, dass ich das biken gerade am Anfang etwas übertrieben habe. Allerdings haben unsere Touren nur am WE die 2-Stunden-Marke überschritten, abends eher immer so ein Stündchen (den Haus"berg" auf und ab). Ich war aber eig der Meinung, dass ein Tag Regeneration ausreichen sollte? Aber hast schon recht, selbst den einen Tag haben wir oft nicht eingehalten, wie aber auch, wenn die Sonne lacht und die Bikes in der Garage nach Luft rufen...


----------



## Jaz (18. April 2011)

Mach dir doch keinen Stress, du MUSST ja ned radeln, sondern du WILLST es ja schließlich - der Spaß sollte also im Vordergrund stehen! 

Wie bereits gesagt wurde, einfach ein paar mal alleine oder mit passenderen Trainingspartnern fahren gehen, dein eigenes Tempo finden.

Ich habe auch einen Bikebuddy wo ich anfangs nicht hinterherkam und mir deswegen manchmal nen Kopf gemacht habe. Er hat aber immer gewartet und es hat ihm nix ausgemacht. Irgendwann wird das dem Hirn auch klar und man macht sich keinen Stress mehr 

Zu bergab: Oft langt es schon, sich mal Knieschoner zuzulegen, das gibt einem gleich ein sichereres Gefühl


----------



## mäxx__ (21. April 2011)

Melde mich als Mann auch kurz.
Bei uns war es umgekehrt
Meine Frau war und ist bis heute grundsätzlich schneller bergauf und auch auf der Geraden.
Lediglich bergab habe ich mehr Übung bzw. Erfahrung und lasse es flotter angehen.
Wichtig ist jedenfalls, wie auch die Ladies geschrieben haben, dass du dein eigenes Tempo fährst und vor allem mit SPASS an die Sache rangehst.

Und es stimmt: Unsere männlichen Mitfahrer beneiden mich wirklich um meine bikende Frau!


----------



## Rammelotze (21. April 2011)

jazhara schrieb:


> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie geht ihr damit um, wenn die Männer schneller sind, besser den Berg hochkommen und auch besser und schneller den Berg wieder runter?


 
Männer sind den Frauen nun mal (körperlich) überlegen. Schau dir nur mal die Weltrekorde in der Leichtathletik an. Männer sind immer deutlich schneller, weiter und höher als Frauen. Wir Männer wurden in dieser Hinsicht in Jahrtausenden der Evolution einfach von der Natur bevorzugt. Weil die Männer das Wild zu Fuß erlegen mussten. Während die Frauen in der Höhle das Essen zubereitet haben.


----------



## Jetpilot (21. April 2011)

du scheinst dich auszukennen...


----------



## Rammelotze (21. April 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> du scheinst dich auszukennen...


 
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regeln. Aber von gedopten russischen Gewichtherberinnen oder degenierten Bierbauch-Luschen ist hier ja nicht die Rede.


----------



## Jetpilot (21. April 2011)

Nur das Bierbäuche häufiger sind als Athleten, war immer schon so. Wenn du über ET quatschen willst, können wir gerne woanders machen...


----------



## sebamedd (22. April 2011)

Mmmh das Lustige ist aber das das Leistungs/Gewicht Verhältnis bei einer eher untrainierten Frau verglichen mit dem eines eher untrainierten Mannes nicht so schlecht ist.


----------



## jazhara (9. Juni 2011)

So, nachdem ich mich hier eine Weile nicht mehr habe blicken lassen (das Internet wird tendenziell mehr bei schlechtem Wetter/niedrigen Temperaturen und geringerer Auslastung der Freizeit genutzt  ) hier mal ein kleiner STatusbericht. Wir fahren jetzt recht regelmäßig unsere Hausrunde, für die haben wir ganz am Anfang so 2,5 Stunden (mit vielen Pausen nach Steigungen...) gebraucht, vorgestern sind wir aber das erste Mal mit 1,5 Std. ausgekommen! 

Klappt alles schon viel besser, v.a. das bergab fahren, auch wenn da für meinen Geschmack immer noch zuviele Schlaglöcher direkt hintereinander sind...bergauf fluche ich immer noch wie ein Rohrspatz, aber zumindest hab ich dafür noch Luft! Jedenfalls fährt mein Freund jetzt meistens bergauf hinter mir her, er wäre zwar schneller, aber er sagt, dass ich zwar langsamer, aber dafür stetig hochfahre und er so auch einen besseren Rhythmus hat (vermute allerdings, dass das ne Ausrede für den Ausblick ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht genau...)
Schneller wird er wohl immer sein. Aber was soll's. Dafür kann ich andere Sachen besser. glaub ich.

Fahrtechnikkurs werde ich mir vielleicht tatsächlich mal gönnen. Aber erst muss mal der Fahrradträger für's Auto her, dann stehen auch mal andere Touren an, wenn man auf der Hausrunde schon genau weiß, wann welcher Hügel kommt, wird's ja langsam langweilig...

LG, Yvonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaena (12. Juni 2011)

Na das hört sich doch gudd an.
Übrigens: Das kann schon stimmen mit dem stetigen Bergauffahren.
Mein Freund ist auf den kurzen Anstiegen schneller als ich. Aber als wir in den Alpen waren hab ich ihm je länger der Anstieg war umso mehr Zeit abgenommen.
Und wenn wir Rennen fahren, dann fährt er Mitteldistanz und ich Langdistanz. 
Denn ich kann nur Lang aber nicht schnell


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Juni 2011)

jazhara schrieb:


> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie geht ihr damit um, wenn die Männer schneller sind, besser den Berg hochkommen und auch besser und schneller den Berg wieder runter?
> 
> Freue mich über Antworten und werde trotz allem hoffentlich gleich nen neuen Versuch starten, meinen Freund nicht zu sehr zu bremsen...
> 
> LG, Yvonne



Ich klinke mich da mal als Mann ein. 
Wenn meine Freundin und ich touren, dann stelle ich die Touren so zusammen, daß das Schwierigkeitspotenzial auf ihr fahrerisches Vermögen zugeschnitten ist. Sowohl das Fahrtechnische als auch das Leistungstechnische. Dabei ist es garnicht so schlimm, daß sie noch immer fährt wie eine Fahranfängerin, denn ich weiß, daß es ihr nichts ausmacht, wenn ich zwischendrin auch mal was Action mag. An den Stellen schiebt sie dann. 
Das alles ist eine Gegenseitigikeit die sehr gut funktioniert. Und wenn es mal vorkommt, doch was leistungsstärker unterwegs zu sein, dann fahre ich allein, aber immer in einem Zeitraum, an dem sie eh nicht fahren könnte. 
Worauf ich hinaus will ist: Dadurch das wir beide für uns wissen, wie die kommenden Touren verlaufen werden und keiner Erwartungen an den anderen stellt, die nicht erfüllt werden, haben wir immer viel gemeinsamen Spaß unterwegs.
Sowas läßt sich meiner Meinung nach alles mit Worten und gegenseitiger Rücksicht in den Griff bekommen. 

Und der Mann muß nicht zwingend in allem besser sein. Ich kenne genug Damen, die mich durch Leistung auf dem Rad (in jegliche Richtung) beeindruckt haben! Der/die eine braucht halt ein wenig mehr oder gezielteres Training auf dem ein oder anderen Sektor.

Und Kopf hoch, Ängste nach Stürzen sind völlig normal und bauen sich mit Zeit und Häufigkeit an gelungenen Aktionen wieder ab.


----------



## Vaena (21. Juni 2011)

Ne andere Möglichkeit sind natürlich Biketreffs mit verschiedenen Gruppen. Aber den Luxus hat nicht jeder vor der Haustür.

Je nach Route fahre ich dann entweder bei den stärkeren oder bei den Schwächeren mit. Wenn lange rollen angesagt ist komm ich bei den Stärkeren mit, wenn die aber in bestimmte Gebiete fahren weiss ich genau, dass ich hinterher hängen würde, weils technisch nicht so ganz passt.

Aber wenn ich hier im Forum lese, dann kommt mir das manchmal so vor, als seien gut organisierte Biketreffs eher die Seltenheit


----------



## jazhara (22. Juni 2011)

Ja, das mit den unterschiedlichen Touren wäre schon eine schöne Sache. Nur sind wir erstens ja beide noch Anfänger, er hat also, was die Streckenplanung angeht auch nicht wirklich mehr Ahnung als ich, und zweitens sind wir hier auf dem platten Land (und Dorf) ein wenig in der MT-Tourenauswahl beschränkt... Wenn ich mal ebene Strecke fahren will, so zwecks Grundlagenausdauer, hat er dazu keine Lust! (wahrscheinlich, weil ihm dann irgendwann die Puste ausgehen würde... ) Aber er hat seine Meister eh schon gefunden: er hatte sich an eine Gruppe drangehängt, aber nicht wirklich lange deren Tempo durchhalten können...(die schienen das aber auch wirklich oft zu machen, muss ich zu seiner Ehrenrettung ja sagen...) 
Und ansonsten: zu Weihnachten wünsch ich mir ein Fahrtechnikseminar...
Aber mittlerweile ist das alles auch nur noch halb so wild. Ich mache ja Fortschritte, zwar nur kleine und auch immer wieder mal nicht (kann ja nicht jedes Mal meine Zeit unterbieten), aber wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn man so von null auf hundert innerhalb von ein paar Wochen kommen würde. Rom wurde ja schließlich auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut! (genug Phrasendrescherei für heute und Rad saubermachen für die nächste Tour, war ganz schön matschig die letzten Male...)
LG, yvonne


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. Juni 2011)

jazhara schrieb:


> ...Jedenfalls fährt mein Freund jetzt meistens bergauf hinter mir her, er wäre zwar schneller, aber er sagt, dass ich zwar langsamer, aber dafür stetig hochfahre und er so auch einen besseren Rhythmus hat (vermute allerdings, dass das ne Ausrede für den Ausblick ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht genau...)...


 
Männer sind einfach (sagt zumindest meiner immer), manchmal muss Frau eine Aussage einfach hinnehmen und glauben 

Schön zu lesen, dass du dich wieder aufs biken freuen kannst. Ich denke ihr habt mitlerweile einen ganz guten Weg gefunden dieses Hobby so zu betreiben, dass beide davon profitieren und Spass daran haben.


----------



## Frau_Mops (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo, bin neu hier und froh, diesen Thread entdeckt zu haben. 
Auf mein Bike habe  ich 7 Wochen warten müssen und bin überglücklich, dass es endlich da ist. Also heute sofort die erste große Runde gedreht. Da ich regelmäßig jogge und dies auch mit Krafttraining kombiniere, dachte ich, ich würde keine großen Schwierigkeiten bergauf haben. Doch da hab ich mich wohl selbstüberschätzt 
Schlimmer ist für mich jedoch, dass ich Schiss habe, schnell bergab zu fahren. Ständig am bremsen und teilweise sogar abgestiegen und lieber bergab gegangen. Also hat sich die Strampelei berghoch kaum gelohnt weil ich die Abfahrten, die doch so viel Spaß machen sollen, überhaupt nicht genießen kann

Bitte sagt mir jetzt, dass sich diese Ansgt noch legt. Ich trage auch nur nen Helm. Sollte ich mich auch an den Knien schützen? Wie macht ihr das so? Wahrscheinlich wäre so ein Fahrtechniktraining nicht schlecht. Hoffe, ihr habt ein paar Tipps und tröstende Worte für mich. Ich will doch so gerne Spaß am Biken haben!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Juni 2011)

So blöd es sich anhört aber fahren,fahren...ah ich hab noch was vergessen -> fahren 
Hab auch erst anfang des Jahres angefangen und "damals" nach dem Geheimrezept gesucht  Habe hier im Forum den selben Tipp gekriegt und war sehr enttäuscht dass es da keine tricks gibt 
Aber es stimmt wirklich !
Fahr einfach soviel wie es dir Spaß macht und versuch dich nicht selbst zu überfordern und unter druck zu setzen das geht nämlich ganz schön nach hinten los!
Lass dich auch nicht von den Bildern der Profis hier beeindrucken  soweit bin ich auch noch lange nicht


----------



## Frau_Mops (28. Juni 2011)

Danke für Deine Antwort! Dann hoffe ich mal, dass mit der Zeit und der Übung tatsächlich die Hemmschwelle sinkt.


----------



## Honigblume (28. Juni 2011)

Kann greenhorn-biker nur beipflichten.

Üben, üben, üben und nochmals üben.

Du wirst sehen, daß du an Stellen die du heute nicht fährst, beim regelmäßigen üben irgendwann auf der linken A*****backe runterfährst.

Die Hemm- und Angstschwelle sinkt wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau_Mops (28. Juni 2011)

Das klingt gut, Honigblume 
Wer von euch hat denn überhaupt man an so einem Techniktraining oder sonstigen Kursen mitgemacht?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Juni 2011)

Manchmal hat es auch seine vorteile wenn man alleine fährt...wie oft hab ich mir schon gedacht gott sei dank hat das jetzt keiner gesehen (mich aber vorsichtshalber nochmal umgeschaut )
Man denkt halt einfach dass man sich doch verdammt blöd anstellt vor allem wenn man geschlagene 10min an ner kante steht und man sich überlegt ob man da jetzt wirklich runter fahren soll  Und wenn die Zeit nicht reicht fährt man das nächste mal runter


----------



## Frau_Mops (28. Juni 2011)

Tihi, bei mir war der Schamfaktor heute auch recht hoch, zB. als ich orientierunglos mehrmals an den gleichen Personen vorbeifuhr. Spektakuläre Stürze stehen mir auch noch genug bevor, da bin ich fest von überzeugt. Aber da müssen wir lernen drüberzustehen. Die Leute, die das alles sehen und komsich gucken, sollen´s erstmal nachmachen!


----------



## Chrige (28. Juni 2011)

Wie die anderen sagen fahren, fahren, fahren 

Ich bin gerade gestern einen Trail runter, den ich vor nicht so langer Zeit (ca. vor einem Monat) noch gestossen habe. Gestern bin ich fast alles gefahren (einmal abgestiegen aber dies aus Vorsicht, da ich am Wochenende ein Rennen habe und ich vorher keine Risiken mehr eingehen möchte).

Ich fahre nun seit drei Jahren. Erst dieses Jahr habe ich angefangen viel zu fahren und bin seeeeeeeeehr überrascht, wie schnell ich Fortschritte mache (sowohl bergauf wie auch bergab).

Ich habe letztes Jahr einen kurzen eintägigen Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht. Er hat mir schon einiges gebracht allerdings muss ich sagen, dass mir das viele fahren mehr bringt. Am wichtigsten ist es, dass du "eins" mit dem Bike wirst. Bei mir hat es ca. vor drei Wochen "klick" gemacht und seitdem fährt die Angst nur noch sehr selten mit.

Denk dran, es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Alle haben mal klein angefangen.

Gruss,
Christine


----------



## Frau_Mops (29. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Ermunterung, Christine! Wie ich sehe, sind Startschwierigkeiten doch garnicht so unnormal und es ist beruhigend zu hören, dass man Unsicherheiten "wegtrainieren"kann.
Drück Dir für Dein Rennen die Daumen!


----------



## Honigblume (29. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht, ich weiß wie ich auf dem Rad zu sitzen habe, die Angst im Kopf bleibt allerdings.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raggaman14 (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Yvonne, 
hoffe ich kann auch als Kerl hier einen guten Beitrag leisten. Cool ist doch zuallererst, dass du, bzw. ihr zusammen Spass am Mountainbiken gefunden hast/habt. Ich hoffe eine gewisse Gliederung weist LÃ¶sungen und gute VorschlÃ¤ge auf und kommt nicht als neunmalklug rÃ¼ber.

Kondition und Fahrtechnik:
Meistens kann ein Kerl schneller beschleunigen, hat aber Defizite in der Technik. Bergab fahren MÃ¤nner als AnfÃ¤nger schon mal eher im riskanten/grenzwertigen Bereich, uns fehlt halt eine Schraube mehr als euch was solche Situationen betrifft! Mit meinem AnfÃ¤ngerkumpel fahre ich seither bei jeder Tour eine Fertigkeit als Techniktraining, nachdem sein spektakulÃ¤rster Sturz Ã¼ber den Lenker vom Rucksack abgefangen wurde. Wenn man eine SchlÃ¼sselstelle nur dreimal wiederholt fÃ¤hrt und sich gegenseitig bei der Fehlerkorrektur unterstÃ¼tzt werdet ihr in wenigen Wochen viel sicherer fahren. Schaut euch mal ein paar Fahrtechnikvideos auf yutub oder Ã¤hnliches beim MTB-Magazin oder der Bike an. Sowas immer wieder zwischendurch zu Ã¼ben bringt dir/euch enorme Sicherheit. Nur zwei Sachen als Beispiel, 
und nun an dieser Stelle eine ErgÃ¤nzung:
_bergab die Sattelspitze als AnfÃ¤nger zwischen den Oberschenkeln einzuklemmen bringt Ruhe satt ins Fahrwerk_ (natÃ¼rlich nicht auf einem GerÃ¶llfeld!! oder als IdeallÃ¶sung fÃ¼r alle UntergrÃ¼nde und Fahrsituationen - Herr Gott nochmal - mir machte es aber auch nicht den Anschein, dass die Autorin des Threads dieses Terrain fÃ¼r ihre AnfÃ¤ngertouren ausgesucht hat[?!], habe ausserdem glaube ich augenscheinlich genug die Idee des Ausprobierens in meinem Beitrag dargelegt/darauf hingewiesen - wie sagte mal ein Transalp-Guide nach der ungewÃ¶hnlichsten Abfahrtstechnik befragt die er je gesehen hat= "sitzend auf der Mittelstange, und der ist sicherer damit gefahren als andere/1850 Tiefenmeter STURZFREI") [also nochmal an Yvonne "Probier viel aus und hab Spass am Biken]; bergab bei Kurven den innenliegenden Arm durchzustrecken und das Bike eher zu drÃ¼cken bringt SpurstabilitÃ¤t. Das sind nur zwei Sachen, und hier gibt es fast unzÃ¤hlige Meinungen. Try it and find your style! Scheut euch alo nicht auch mal getrennt zu fahren oder Abwechslung in eure Hausrunde(n) zu bringen.

Touren:
Anscheinend benutzt ihr schon Pulsuhren auch auf der Tour. Das empfielhlt sich gerade fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger, sich nicht an jedem Berg komplett zu verausgaben. Mit nemâ GPS oder Navi kann man Touren aufnehmen und anschlieÃend auch in goo*** Erde anzeigen. Vorteil ihr kÃ¶nntet mal sehen was ihr so an HÃ¶henprofil und Strecke fahrt. Hilfreich ist auch die Variante openmtbmap(punkt)org. Es muss nicht alles teuer sein an diesem Hobby. 

Fahren oder Training:
Dein anfÃ¤nglicher Frust hat sich ja teilweise schon in Rauch aufgelÃ¶st. Was einem manchmal gar nicht so bewusst wird bergauf: wer wie schnell wie lange (siehe vorherigen Beitrag Ã¼ber Langstreckenanstiege und âmeinen-Kerl-abhÃ¤ngenâ J) Berge hochkommt, darum drehen sich u.a. so Ereignisse wie Transalp-Rennen und die Tour-de-France. 
Und hier gibt es meistens eine wichtige Regel, fahr dein Tempo. Mein Kumpel der erst seit diesem Jahr mit mir biken fÃ¤hrt zieht mich nahezu an allen kurzen und mittleren Anstiegen ab, lange hingegen kann er Ã¼berhaupt nicht ab - somit wird die Aussage deines Schatzi schon stimmen. Gegenseitige RÃ¼cksichtnahme auf WÃ¼nsche und AnsprÃ¼che sollte euer Motto lauten. Und anscheinend gehÃ¶rst du ja nicht zu denjenigen die ihren MÃ¤nne nicht sich kurz âaustobenâ lassen. Es wird genauso ein Unterschied sein, ob ihr eure Hausrunde auf Zeit fahrt oder unterwegs kurz auf einen Cappuccino einkehrt. Wichtig ist, dass beiden klar ist was Ziel des Tages ist - Techniktraining, Genuss oder âKette rechtsâ! Mit der Zeit bekommt ihr ein Tourenrepertoir was ihr auch untereinander kombinieren kÃ¶nnt. So werdet ihr mit der Zeit Touren vielleicht auch nur teilweise zusammen fahren und trotzdem kommt jeder auf seine Kosten. 

Material:
Nach Herstellerangaben wiegt dein Bike 13,4 Kilogramm! Als Hardtail!! KÃ¶nnte man als Schwergewicht bezeichnen. Dies ist nicht als Kritik in deine Investition zu verstehen, jedoch kannst du allein durch andere Reifen (z.B. Racing Ralph/Smart Sam in der Performance-Variante) und leichtere SchlÃ¤uche aus ânem Angebot ein nicht unerhebliches Gewicht einsparen. Sollst zwar nicht nochmal den Preis investieren, aber ein halbes Kilo an den Reifen bewirkt Wunder (rotierende Massen und soâ¦).

Geometrie:
Stell sicher, dass dein Bike auf dich eingestellt ist - nicht entgegen gesetzt. Habâ ruhig Mut im Laden oder auch mal andere Biker zu fragen, ob was auffÃ¤llt. Diesen Punkt sollte man nicht unterschÃ¤tzen und bewahrt eine lange Freude am Biken, anstatt schnelle Erfolge und Wehwechen. Je ein Zentimeter an Sattel/SattelstÃ¼tze und Lenker haben schon so manchem geholfen, auch vielen Kerlen ;-)!


Hoffe kein User fÃ¼hlt sich hierdurch angegriffen - das coole am MTBen ist ja die unendliche Vielfalt. Ausserdem bin ich neidisch - habâ meinen Schatz noch nicht soweit bekommen *grinsgrinsgrins*. 
also allzeit eine Stollenbreite Dreck unterm Reifen wÃ¼nscht euch 

Marco


----------



## Frau_Mops (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich danke euch für die Resonanz und bin total begeistert, dass man hier soviel Zuspruch erhält! Kann nicht auf alles Einzelne eingehen doch es waren viele Tipps dabei. Werde fleißig üben und wenn ich bald mit meinem Freund fahre, der schon jahrelange Erfahrung hat, kann der mir vielleicht in der Praxis helfen. Und wenn ich merke, dass ich auf der Stelle trete, mache ich mal so nen Kurs mit. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn man sich so schnell unterkriegen ließe, und ich denke, solange man den Willen hat, schafft man alles!


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Juni 2011)

> bergab die Sattelspitze als Anfänger zwischen den Oberschenkeln einzuklemmen bringt Ruhe satt ins Fahrwerk



Habe ich ganz am Anfang auch gemacht, ist aber eigentlich nicht so gut.
Wenn das Rad zu hektisch reagiert, eher zu einem breiteren Lenker greifen.


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> > bergab die Sattelspitze als Anfänger zwischen den Oberschenkeln einzuklemmen bringt Ruhe satt ins Fahrwerk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ähm, ja, das halte ich für einen ganz gefährlichen Tipp 
Ich weiß, das ist jetzt ein bisschen Haarspalterei, aber macht das bitte nicht und gebt auch so einen Tipp an niemanden weiter! Da gruselt's mich ja!

Das Bike "einklemmen" kann ganz schön in die Hose gehen, vor allem an kleinen hochstehenden Wurzeln/Steinen, oder auf losem Geröll! Da geht man schneller nach vorne ab als einem lieb ist!
Ganz wichtig: Dem Bike Raum geben sich seinen eigenen Weg zu suchen und zu "arbeiten". Am "Anfänger-Hardtail" noch wichtiger als beim Freeride-Fully! Nicht einklemmen oder sonstwie zu sehr führen, auch wenn's am Anfang schwer fällt und sich ungewohnt anfühlt wenn das Bike zwischen den Beinen hin und her tänzelt. Zumal man sich selbst ja auch in den Bewegungen einschränkt, wenn man den Sattel zwischen den Oberschenkeln einquetscht. Locker machen und die Körperposition dynamisch dem Gelände anpassen!

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an einen Tipp aus meinem ersten Fahrtechnik-Kurs, den ich mitgemacht hatte: Ich bekomme die Panik, weil auf losem Waldboden mein Hinterrad unkontrolliert rutscht, und der Lehrer meint ich solle doch weiter nach hinten gehen, wenn ich mich dabei unwohl fühle  Das hatte ich danach viel zu lang drin... ich wusste es ja nicht besser


----------



## alet08 (29. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube das Einklemmen bezieht sich auf schnelle, nicht auf technische Passagen und da klemm ich das Oberrohr mit den Knien, was´n bissl mehr Ruhe bringt.

Alex


----------



## sannne (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Frau Mops,

erstmal herzlich willkommen, freut mich immer, wenn ein weiteres Mädel ein MTB besteigt 

Ich kann mich auch noch gut an meine Bergab-Anfänge erinnern und kann heute gar nicht mehr fassen, bei was für albernen Abfahrten ich Angst hatte! Mir haben 2 Dinge enorm geholfen: Protektoren und eine gute Freundin, die mir vorgefahren ist. Ich würde soweit möglich nicht alleine fahren. Wenn Du Dich mal ablegst, ist es schon beser, wenn jemand bei Dir ist. Und blöd ablegen kann man sich fast auf jedem Trail. Ich fand es sehr angenehm, mit einem anderen Mädel zu fahren. Wenn mir ein anderes Mädel sagt "Du schaffst das", glaube ich das einfach eher, als wenn mir das ein Mann sagt, bei dem ich dann denke "ja ja, das glaubst Du, weil das für Dich alles so einfach ist..." Mit anderen Mädels zu fahren finde ich sehr entspannt. Wenn Dein Freund so viel besser fährt als Du kann das auch gerade am Anfang, wenn Du noch unsicher und ängstlich bist, zu einigem Stress führen. Bei meinem Freund und mir kommt es auch heute noch immer wieder vor, dass ich ihn anzicke, weil ich vor einem großen Drop stehe und fürchterlich nervös bin. Aber nicht verrückt machen lassen. MTB fahren ist einfach sehr adrenalingeladen und auch die beste Beziehung schützt einen nicht davor, dass man mal aneinander gerät. Solange beide wissen, dass das nichts Persönliches ist und man sich danach entschuldigt, sollten daraus keine Probleme entstehen.

So, genug gelabert. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du noch viel Freude mit Deinem MTB hast!

LG

Susa


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Juni 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Einklemmen bezieht sich auf schnelle, nicht auf technische Passagen und da klemm ich das Oberrohr mit den Knien, was´n bissl mehr Ruhe bringt.
> 
> Alex



Zumindest ich fahre bei sowas (vorallem mit dem HT) eher sehr tief in der Hocke, etwas hecklastig und etwas o-beinig. Bei hohem Sattel geht das in grenzen auch. Wie gesagt, wenn das Rad zu nervös ist, hilft ein breiterer Lenker, ich fahr am Tourenhardtail auch schon 720mm und finde es fast schon zu schmal.


----------



## pedax (29. Juni 2011)

Frau_Mops schrieb:


> Bitte sagt mir jetzt, dass sich diese Ansgt noch legt. Ich trage auch nur nen Helm. Sollte ich mich auch an den Knien schützen? Wie macht ihr das so? Wahrscheinlich wäre so ein Fahrtechniktraining nicht schlecht. Hoffe, ihr habt ein paar Tipps und tröstende Worte für mich. Ich will doch so gerne Spaß am Biken haben!



Ich bin zwar ein Mann, da meine Freundin bergab auch eher auf der ängstlichen Seite ist (sich inzwischen aber sehr verbessert hat) - mal ein paar Tipps von mir:

fahren, fahren, fahren fahren ... äh und nochmal fahren
öfter die gleiche Strecke fahren (meine Freundin wird etwa nach dem 5. mal auf der selben Strecke meist erheblich schneller)
sie fährt lieber hinter mir damit ich nicht sehe was sie (falsch) macht
wenn mal eine Stelle ist bei der sie sich nicht sicher ist und absteigt, fragt sie mich meist nach dem 2. oder 3. mal fahren/schieben ob ich ihr diese Stelle mal vorfahren könnte - dabei muss ich ihr nicht nur die Ideallinie sondern auch die anderen Linien vorfahren, damit sie sieht, dass es auch kein Problem ist wenn sie die Ideallinie nicht richtig trifft
am Anfang musste ich auch ein paar mal mit Ihrem Bike die Stelle vorfahren ("... mein Bike kann das nicht ...")
Bei meiner Freundin war es sehr hilfreich erstmal auf ebenen Waldwegen zu üben, damit sie sich an Wurzeln und Steine mal ganz ohne Gefälle gewöhnen konnte
am Anfang versuchen Wege zu fahren bei denen es daneben nicht steil runter geht (ich habe festgestellt, dass das bei meiner Freundin eine Blockade im Kopf auslöst, da sie sich nicht zutraut das Bike an schmaleren Stellen durch zu manövrieren), wenn der Weg selbst etwas steiler ist fährst sie sicherer und schneller als auf einem an sich relativ flachen Weg der einen steilen Hang quert
und zu guter Letzt nochmal FAHREN

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein Bisschen helfen. In dem von mir eröffneten Thread "Freundin bergab total verängstigt" finden sich auch einige gute Tipps von Bikern und Bikerinnen


----------



## Frau_Mops (29. Juni 2011)

Hey pedax,
ich habe heute Morgen Deinen Thread noch gelesen und fands lieb, dass Du Dich so für Deine Freundin erkundigst und sie so unterstützt!

Süß finde ich die Stelle "mein Bike kann das nicht", den Spruch werde ich sicher auch öfter sagen!

fahren, fahren, fahren, das wurde mir nun von jedem gesagt, da muss also was Wahres dran sein 

Also danke für die ganzen Tipps. Werds ausprobieren! Ich hoffe, mein Freund agiert auch so geduldig. Und ich finds toll, dass Deine Freundin dran bleibt und in kleinen Schritten besser wird!


----------



## pedax (29. Juni 2011)

Frau_Mops schrieb:


> Süß finde ich die Stelle "mein Bike kann das nicht", den Spruch werde ich sicher auch öfter sagen!






Frau_Mops schrieb:


> Also danke für die ganzen Tipps. Werds ausprobieren! Ich hoffe, mein Freund agiert auch so geduldig. Und ich finds toll, dass Deine Freundin dran bleibt und in kleinen Schritten besser wird!


Wir fahren momentan halt flachere Trails und da haben wir unsere Punkte wo ich wieder auf sie warte. Während sie sich langsam (von mir unbeobachtet) rantastet - kann ich vorneweg bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten und abseits der Ideallinie meine Technik verbessern - d.h. Rampen hochpushen, kleinere Sprünge bei Kanten, über die Steine und Wurzeln gerade drüber sausen statt außen herum zu fahren, Wurzelpassagen mit höheren Geschwindigkeiten, Bunny-Hop üben bei Stufen (ca. 10-25 cm), höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten (z.B. in Kurvenkombinationen mit Wurzeln), über natürliche Stufen versuche in steilere Abschnitte reinzudroppen, wo immer möglich Kurven als "Steilwandkurven" fahren, ...
Du kannst ja deinem Freund mal vorschlagen "kreativer" zu sein bei der Linienwahl - man glaubt gar nicht, wie viele schöne (und teilw. anspruchsvolle) Lines man in vermeintlich einfachen Trails findet, wenn man ein bisschen schaut und mehrere Elemente kombiniert. Somit haben beide ihren Spaß und man geht gerne gemeinsam Biken.

Übrigens: Bergauf fahren wir wo immer möglich nebeneinander - nur im Schlussanstieg fahre ich meist vorne weg und powere mich nochmal so richtig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (29. Juni 2011)

sannne schrieb:


> Hallo Frau Mops,
> 
> erstmal herzlich willkommen, freut mich immer, wenn ein weiteres Mädel ein MTB besteigt
> 
> ...



die gute freundin bin ich, oder?!  knutschaaaaaa!!!


----------



## sannne (29. Juni 2011)

YEP! Knutscha zurück 

Und wenn ich jetzt noch erzähle, dass ich auch Dir die Protektoren zu verdanken habe... und eigentlich auch meinen Freund...  und sogar mein Fahrrad... 



Weitere Herzen per PN, sonst werde ich hier noch gedisst.




Nuala schrieb:


> die gute freundin bin ich, oder?!  knutschaaaaaa!!!


----------

